# Blackjack



## PókerTomi (2012 Május 31)

üdv. Nemrég kezdtem el komolyabban ismerkedni ezzel a játékkal, és meglepve tapasztaltam, hogy igen komoly matematikai valóságszámításokon (azt hiszem így írják) alakul az eredmény és nem (csak) a vakszerencsén. Mint ahogy azt eddig hittem. Mióta elkezdtem alkalmzni a különböző stratégiákat elég sokszor nyerek Igaz csak játékpénzben, nyilván mivel most tanulom, nem mernék igazi pénzt kockáztatni még. Mivel kicsit rizikósabb mint a póker ami szintén logikai ész játék. Én pont ezt szeretem a ablackjack-be , hogy pörgősebb sokkal és izgalmasabb.
Gondoltam szentelhetnénk ezt a topikot tanács adásra és egymás tapasztalatának az átadására .


----------



## PókerTomi (2012 Május 31)

http://hu.blackjack.org/profik/mit-team.html

MIT Blackjack team.


Azért nem semmi amit műveltek.


----------



## PókerTomi (2012 Június 2)

http://www.blackjackmilliomos.com/


*Blackjack Stratégia, melyet profi játékosok használnak az online kaszinók kifosztására.*


ingyenes Ebook, beleolvastam nekem tetszik

<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## j1920 (2012 Október 23)

...én még ajánlanám a Kovács Bence által üzemeltett oldalt, a www.csak1ezres.hu, jó kis videó anyag van a kezdőknek!


----------



## Kincs_A (2012 November 23)

Most olvasom a hírt!!

Ha ez tényleg működik a black jack a valóságban, akkor mindenképpen elolvasom a könyvet róla!!

Köszi, hogy felkeltetted az érdeklődésemet!


----------



## PókerTomi (2012 December 30)

j1920 írta:


> ...én még ajánlanám a Kovács Bence által üzemeltett oldalt, a www.csak1ezres.hu, jó kis videó anyag van a kezdőknek!


 köszi


----------



## frankieflowers (2013 Január 12)

Jól hangzik ez a könyv ha már csak nő az esélyünk akkor megéri átrágni


----------



## PókerTomi (2013 Január 13)

frankieflowers írta:


> Jól hangzik ez a könyv ha már csak nő az esélyünk akkor megéri átrágni






Viszont a kaszinók sem tétlenkednek, nekik nem érdekük, hogy te nyerő legyél


----------



## frankieflowers (2013 Január 14)

Bizony ez így van  De megéri próbálkozni, mert bejöhet. Bár a könyv helyett lehet egy osztóval kéne konzultálni és tanácsot kérni.


----------



## PókerTomi (2013 Január 17)

Ezt ugye te se gondoltad komolyan...


----------



## rederd (2013 Április 18)

Nem gondoltam, hogy ennyi minden van ebben a játékban, de felkeltette az érdeklődésemet. Köszönöm a tippet.


----------



## bugmenot2 (2013 Május 1)

nagyon korrekt


----------



## Sakkozzunk:) (2013 Június 12)

Jó játék a blackjack csak rá kell érezni.... pörgősebb mint a póker én ezért szeretem, bár sajnos valódi pénzen nem tudok játszani még nem volt lehetőség de én szeretek játékpénzes oldalakon is blackjackezni. Sokan azt hiszik ostoba szerencsejáték pedig nem! tiszta matek és logika.... 1 kis szerencsével körítve...


----------

